# memory loss



## kevin1983 (Jul 7, 2016)

has anybody had their short term memory impacted in a huge way due to derealization or vice versa cuz my head feels like its motioning around and full of pressure and my mental processing seems greatly reduced as well, it was so bad today that im repeating the same task over again and i accidently put 2 hats on my head before i went for a run...lol crazy i know and never happened to me. Has it got this terrible for anybody else?


----------



## Chris90 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yup. My short term memory was gone and my head was totally empty. This symptom will gradually subside with time and go away. I know when you’re in that state it’s hard to do much, but try to play video games or interact with something that requires input from you. I found that forcing my brain to work on simple tasks cut down on the short term memory loss symptom.


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

i read somewhere that it could be because we are somehow distracted.
i hated when it happened to me, especially in school when i had to understand/memorize the lesson right away to start with the class' exercises.
what worked for me was taking vitamins (more especifically 'centrum'. not trying to make an ad here lol)


----------



## kennethgreen (Jan 7, 2019)

I am experiencing the same thing. I feel like the only connection my brain has is the one to my eyes. Like I'm just seeing everything happening and I'm not really processing anything. I feel like my memory loss is due to me not experiencing the moment. Like my mind is completely blank.

Another symptom I'm having is sleep fragmentation. Are you by chance having sleeping problems?


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

I know it sounds weird but it seems to help me when I do just simple tasks that I don't have to remember how to do it or think about it much. Almost like doing something not complicated or something that takes a lot of brain power is important so it doesn't make the DR/DP obvious. Even if it is just folding towels the act of touching the linen helps to distract me from the DR/DP episodes that I have. It started with my husband suggesting doing small things like that to get me involved with world again. Even if it is in action only it does seem to help keep me focused on something other than the DP/DR non feelings. What do you all think? am I just thinking it helps when it is something else that is doing it? or maybe it is a placebo effect? Am I making any sense? I have problems with keeping on track when I am going through this I hope I came through okay.


----------

